# Du lịch trong nước > Điểm đến >  Những điểm du lịch trăng mật hấp dẫn

## travelvietnam

*Du lịch Việt Nam _Hôn nhân là một bản tình ca dịu ngọt thì tuần trăng mật chính là khúc dạo đầu êm ái và say đắm. Đi du lịch Phú Quốc hoang sơ hay du lịch Đà Lạt  mộng mơ hay du lịch Sapa mờ sương là những điểm đến tuyệt vời cho các cặp đôi. Những địa điểm du lịch sau  sẽ là những gợi ý cho bạn trong việc lựa chọn địa điểmdu lịch  thích hợp cho dịp trăng mật của mình.*
*
1. Du lịch Phú Quốc*

Du lịch Phú Quốc với nhiều bãi biển xanh tuyệt đẹp với nắng ấm và bờ cát trắng mịn trải dài chắc chắn sẽ mang đến những giây phút thư giãn thoải mái và là điểm hẹn lý tưởng cho đôi lứa muốn tìm những giây phút tuyệt vời khi được ở bên cạnh người mình thương yêu. Còn gì bằng khi được nắm tay người mình yêu dạo bước trên bãi biển và cùng tận hưởng những hạnh phúc bất tận, cùng nhau đùa giỡn với sóng biển, sẻ chia những tâm sự khi hoàng hôn xuống và trao nhau những lời ngọt ngào khi bình minh lên... Buổi chiều về khách sạn, bạn sẽ có thể dùng cơm tối tình nhân đặc biệt dành cho đôi uyên ương, thả hồn vào không gian lãng mạn với nến và tiếng nhạc nền du dương réo rắt.

 

Ngoài ra bạn còn có thể cùng với người bạn của mình đi tham quan cơ sở cấy nuôi ngọc trai, xưởng làm nước mắm, làng chài cổ Hàm Ninh, vườn tiêu Khu Tượng, đền thờ anh hùng dân tộc Nguyễn Trung Trực, nhà tù Phú Quốc hay đi tắm suối Đá Bàn…

*Du lịch Việt Nam _*Từ TPHCM đi du lịch Phú Quốc mất 40 phút bằng máy bay, đến du lịch Phú Quốc bạn sẽ được tắm ỡ những bãi tắm tuyệt đẹp, thiên nhiên trong lành và hoang sơ đến bất ngờ. Trong đó nổi bật nhất chính là bãi Sao - bãi biển đẹp nhất và có bờ cắt trắng mịn nhất ở Phú Quốc. Được ca tụng là thiên đường tình yêu, Phú Quốc chắc chắn sẽ giúp bạn tìm được những khoảng thời gian hạnh phúc nhất bên cạnh người yêu của mình.

Tour du lịch Phú Quốc 3 ngày  ngày đi bằng máy bay và ở khách sạn 3 sao, giá khoảng 7.390.000 đồng /2 người. Khách sạn và Resort ở Phú Quốc có rất nhiều và khá là đa dạng. Bốn sao thì có Sài Gòn Phú Quốc - một nơi nghỉ chân tĩnh lặng và tự nhiên nằm trên vùng đồi dừa bên bãi biển hay Khu nghỉ dưỡng La Veranda sang trọng nằm giữa vườn nhiệt đới với bãi cát trắng tuyệt đẹp của Bãi biển Dương Đông. Ngoài ra cũng còn có Khu nghỉ Long Beach's Ancient Village 4 sao tọa lạc trên khuôn viên diện tích 2.4 hecta trên bờ biển nên thơ của đảo Phú Quốc gồm những ngôi nhà truyền thống Việt Nam với nội thất bằng gỗ, gạch thô đậm nét dân tộc, mang lại cảm giác thân thiện và ấm cúng... Resort 3 sao thì có khu nghỉ Cassia Cottages nằm trên bãi biển Ba Kèo rộng đến 8000 mét vuông, trong đó 5000 mét vuông là vườn cây mang phong cách kiến trúc ấn tượng và độc đáo…

*2. Du lịch Đà Lạt mộng mơ*

*Du lịch Việt Nam _*Đà Lạt là thành phố thuộc tỉnh Lâm Đồng, nằm trên cao nguyên Lâm Viên, ở độ cao 1500 m so với mặt nước biển. Đà Lạt chính là thành phố khí hậu ôn đới trong một xứ nhiệt đới, mang khuôn mặt của một tình yêu say đắm mà vụng dại hệt như phong cảnh lãng mạn, nên thơ và đầy mộng mơ của xứ này. Đến du lịch Đà Lạt,  bốn mùa hoa như đời người bốn mùa chứa chan tình yêu nơi hội tụ của vẻ đẹp thần tiên.




Trong tiếng reo vi vu của ngàn thông, tiếng thác nước róc rách và khi gió thổi hương ngàn hoa hãy cùng người thân yêu của mình nguyện ước bên đỉnh LangBiang - nơi minh chứng cho tình yêu bất tử của chàng Lang và nàng Biang trong huyền thoại. Ở cao nguyên sương mù với thành phố của Tình yêu và Hoa, chỉ với cái lạnh nơi đây thôi cũng đủ làm các đôi uyên ương tìm hơi ấm của nhau.

Đến du lịch Đà Lạt với những con đường trải đầy hoa, những biệt thự cổ xưa nằm khuất sau hàng rào cũ mục biểu trưng cho một tình yêu thủy chung. Thung lũng tình yêu là nơi các cặp tình nhân gửi gắm cái tình cho nhau. Hồ Than Thở ngàn năm vẫn mang trong mình nỗi buồn ảm đảm như tiếc thương về một tình yêu đã xa. Còn Hồ Xuân Hương lại rực rỡ như cô gái Đà Lạt đang độ xuân thì.

Du lịch Đà Lạt sẽ chẳng có thú vị nào hơn là cùng nắm tay người mình yêu đi dạo trên hồ Tuyền Lâm và ngắm núi đồi Đà Lạt hay cùng nhau tham quan Thác Prenn như một dãi lụa bỏ quên bên cửa ngõ Đà Lạt. Ngoài ra còn có Thác Pongour với 14 tầng thác suốt ngày đêm tiếng nước đổ ầm ào vang xa hay Thác Dantala tương truyền nơi ngày xưa các tiên nữ xuống trần tắm suối.

Xa xa là ngọn núi Langbian tựa như bộ ngực căng tràn sức sống của một có gái xinh đẹp khỏa thân nhìn trời xanh mênh mang. Từ đỉnh Langbian nhìn xuống, Đà Lạt e lệ ẩn mình dưới những đồi thông xanh mướt. Mỗi ngọn thác, mỗi thắng cảnh ở Đà Lạt hầu như đều gắn với một huyền thọai, mà huyền thoại nào cùng đều là ẩn ý của tình yêu.

Đến du lịch Đà Lạt, bạn có thể cùng người yêu của mình nhâm nhi ly cà phê phố núi Đà Lạt trong tiết trời nhẹ dịu để cảm nhận những khoảnh khắc khó quên của cặp tình nhân. Rặng thông xanh và những ngôi biệt thự đường nét cổ kính trong cái lạnh mùa đông dường như làm cho Đà Lạt càng thêm lãng mạn, đặc biệt khi từng đôi uyên ương thong dong trên những cỗ xe ngựa dạo quanh hồ Xuân Hương.

Du lịch Đà Lạt bạn chỉ mất 45 phut đi máy bay từ TPHCM,khoảng 110 phút đi máy bay suốt chặng đường dài 1.400km. Từ Đà Nẵng đi du lịch Đà Lạt thì bạn sẽ phải đi ô tô vì chưa có đường bay trực tiếp đến Đà Lạt, thời gian đi là 13 giờ với chặng đường dài 650 km. Từ TP du lịch Nha Trang, bạn chỉ mất khoảng 3 giờ 30 phút đi bằng xe ô tô để đến dulich Đà Lạt. Tour du lịch Đà Lạt 3 ngày khởi hành từ TPHCM , đi bằng máy bay, ở khách sạn 3 sao, giá khoảng 5.200.000 đồng/2 người.

*3. Du lịch Nha Trang cho tuần tăng mật*

*Du lịch Việt Nam _*Hiếm có nơi nào mang nét đẹp hoàn hảo của biển và đảo như thành phố du lịch Nha Trang. Bãi cát trắng nổi bật trên nền nước biển trong xanh, những dãy san hô khoe sắc kỳ ảo ở vịnh Nha Trang thật xứng đáng đứng trong danh sách 30 vịnh đẹp nhất thế giới hiện nay.

Đến du lịch Nha Trang cùng với người bạn của mình, bạn sẽ có thể tự do dạo chơi trên những bãi cát trắng trải dài lấp lánh hoặc có thể chọn cách khám phá Nha Trang của riêng mình. Vịnh Nha Trang là một trong những hình mẫu tự nhiên hiếm có của hệ thống vũng, vịnh trên thế giới bởi nó có hầu hết các hệ sinh thái điển hình, quý hiếm của vùng biển nhiệt đới và có tầm quan trọng quốc tế. Đó là hệ sinh thái đất ngập nước, rạn san hô, rừng ngập mặn, thảm cỏ biển, hệ sinh thái cửa sông, hệ sinh thái đảo biển, hệ sinh thái bãi cát ven bờ... Vịnh Nha Trang có hơn 350 loài cá cảnh biển, khoảng 350 loài san hô. Bạn đừng bỏ lỡ cơ hội cùng người ấy khám phá một trong những vịnh biển đẹp nhất thế giới này nhé !



 Hãy tận hưởng những khoảnh khắc tuyệt vời nhất của tình yêu cùng với biển xanh Nha Trang vẫy gọi, cùng nhau ngắm cảnh biển hoàng hôn. Và còn gì tuyệt vời hơn khi được cùng người ấy chia sẻ những phút giây hạnh phúc bên nhau trong ánh nến lung linh huyền ảo, những bản nhạc tình lãng mạn, trong hương vị nồng ấm của rượu vang và những trái cây ngọt ngào. Khi màn đêm buông, bên bàn tiệc ấm cúng lung linh ánh nến, hãy lắng nghe nhịp đập của đôi trái tim hòa vào tiếng rì rào biển hát, những khoảnh khắc đó sẽ mãi ghi dấu mãi trong ký ức đôi bạn…

Đến du lịch Nha Trang là nơi lý tưởng nhất để hai bạn đắm mình trong làn nước xanh của biển, khám phá nét văn hoá của người Chăm... Đến đây, bạn có thể thuê ca nô hay thuyền buồm ra các đảo Hòn Tằm, Hòn Tre nằm cách bờ không xa. du lịch Nha Trang thích hợp cho các cặp tình nhân, không chỉ dành riêng cho các cặp vợ chồng mới cưới hay những đôi bạn trẻ mà còn dành cho các cặp muốn hâm nóng lại tình yêu lứa đôi.

Tour du lịch Nha Trang 3 ngày đi bằng máy bay, ở khách sạn 5 sao, giá khoảng 17.000.000/2 người. Đến du lịch Nha Trang, bạn có thể ở những khách sạn từ bình dân cho đến sang trọng. Hai sao thì có khách sạn  Nha Trang Beach hay Sunny Beach. Ba sao thì có khách sạn  Green, Hải Yến, Olympic, The Light. Sang trọng nhất là những khác sạn 4 sao như Yasaka, Sài Gòn, Nha Trang, 5 sao thì có Sex Senses Resort.


_Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch trăng mật click vào du lịch trăng mật_

----------


## travelvietnam

*
4. Du lịch Sapa mờ sương*

*Du lịch Việt Nam _* Nằm  ở phía tây bắc của Tổ quốc, SaPa là một huyện vùng cao của tỉnh Lào  Cai, một vùng đất khiêm nhường, lặng lẽ nhưng ẩn chứa bao điều kỳ diệu  của cảnh sắc thiên nhiên. Đất trời đã ban tặng cho nước ta một Sapa vừa  huyền ảo, lúc ẩn, lúc hiện trong sương sa dày đặc, vừa kỳ vĩ, thơ mộng  hệt như một vườn treo khổng lồ, nằm lơ lửng tận trời xanh, quanh năm  sương mù bao phủ. Phong cảnh thiên nhiên của Sa Pa được kết hợp với sức  sáng tạo của con người cùng với địa hình của núi đồi, màu xanh của rừng,  như bức tranh có sự sắp xếp theo một bố cục hài hoà tạo nên một vùng có  nhiều cảnh sắc thơ mộng hấp dẫn.

Đặc biệt đến Du lịch Sapa  - thành phố trên cao mây và gió, bạn sẽ có thể tham quan : các biệt thự  cổ kính thời Pháp, thác Bạc, bản Cát Cát (dân tộc H’Mông), tự do dạo  phố tìm hiểu cuộc sống của các dân tộc vùng cao Tây Bắc, khu du lịch Hàm Rồng với các vườn hoa lan muôn màu khoe sắc, với Cổng Trời, Sân Mây  nơi đôi Uyên Ương hòa quyện vào mây, trời, non nước và ghi lại các bức  ảnh tòan cảnh thị trấn Sapa trong sương. Một bức tranh đậm chất phong  cảnh, cuộc sống miền Bắc thơ mộng, cổ kính không kém phần lãng mạn thăng  hoa tình yêu lứa đôi.




Đến Du lịch Sapa Hai bạn đừng quên đến với Thác Bạc, Thác Bạc cùng với người bạn của  mình. Ngọn thác này đổ từ độ cao hơn 100m từ đỉnh núi xuống, bọt nước  trắng xóa tạo nên một khung cảnh lãng mạn tuyệt vời. Đứng dưới chân Thác  Bạc nhìn ngắm đất trời bao lao và những rặng núi hoành tráng và không  kém phần thơ mộng, bạn sẽ cảm nhận được sự bao la kỳ vĩ của thiên nhiên,  hay thung lũng hoa hồng với triệu đóa hồng thay lời yêu thương, sắc  trắng hoa mai hoa mận thay những cử chỉ diệu hiền đôi lứa dành cho nhau.

Đến Du lịch Sapa vào mùa đông nối sang xuân, bạn sẽ được chiêm ngưỡng vẻ đẹp của rừng  đào hồng rực, chạy dài dưới chân đèo Ô Quy Hồ. Núi non hùng vĩ và những  thửa ruộng bậc thang đẹp như tranh. Nếu may mắn bạn sẽ thấy tuyết  rơi....Và cũng đừng bỏ lỡ chợ tình Sapa được tổ chức vào thứ 7 hằng  tuần. Chứng kiến những đôi trai gái trao gởi cho nhau những tình cảm,  yêu thương chắc chắn bạn sẽ cảm thấy rất hạnh phúc vì có người bạn của  mình ở bên cạnh, ngay tại vùng đất cao nguyên thơ mộng này.

Tour Du lịch Sapa 5 ngày từ TPHCM, đi bằng máy bay, khách sạn 3 sao giá  khoảng 14.200.000 đồng/2 người, nhà nghỉ khoảng 150.000 đồng/ngày/người. 
*
5. Du lịch Ha Long*

*Du lịch Việt Nam _* Với hơn 1.000 đảo lớn nhỏ, đến Du lịch Hạ Longsẽ cho bạn cảm giác vừa thơ mộng vừa hùng vĩ. Núi Hạ Long có nơi co cụm lại, có chỗ giăng thành luỹ với những hình hài khác nhau.  Vịnh Hạ Long với hàng ngàn đảo nhấp nhô như cả đàn rồng thần hạ xuống  biển, đi giữa Vịnh hạ Long trong cái lành lạnh của gió, đón ánh bình minh trên Vịnh, ta như lạc vào thế giới cổ tích bị hóa đá.

Đến Du lịch Hạ Longbạn đừng bỏ lỡ cơ hội được ngắm cảnh bình minh trên Vịnh cùng với người  bạn của mình. Đó chính là khoảnh khắc tuyệt vời nhất giúp cho đôi bạn  vun đắp thêm cho tình yêu của mình. Hay cùng người bạn đời của mình dùng  bữa trên thuyền buồm, thưởng thức hương vị cay nồng của ly rượu  champagne và tận hưởng những khoảng thời gian hạnh phúc bất tận và ngắm  nhìn cảnh vật đẹp tuyệt vời ở nơi đây. Xa xa chính là những hòn đảo nhấp  nhô, thoắt ẩn thoắt hiện. Tiềm ẩn trong lòng các đảo đá ấy là những  hang động tuyệt đẹp như : động Thiên Cung, hang Đầu Gỗ, động Sững Sốt,  hang Bồ Nâu. Và những câu chuyện tình chốn dương gian làm mê đắm lòng  người. Đó thực sự là Thiên đường giữa chốn trần gian.

Du lịch Hạ Longvào buổi tối, có khá nhiều lựa chọn và tất cả đều thú vị. Ví dụ thuê  một con tàu ra giữa Vịnh, cả hai cùng nằm ngửa trên mạn thuyền ngắm sao  trời. Nếu gặp một ngôi sao băng, hãy cùng ước thật nhanh nhé. Hoặc chọn  một hòn đảo nguyên sơ, như đảo Quan Lạn chẳng hạn, để dựng lều trên bãi  biển, bên một đống lửa hừng hực cháy. Giữa tiếng lách tách từ những  thanh củi bén lửa, tiếng xèo xèo của xâu cá mực, mực nướng, tiếng chiếc  lều vải rung lên phần phật, tiếng gió và sóng biển... hãy cùng lắng nghe  nhịp đập trái tim người bạn đời.

Tour Du lịch Hạ Long3 ngày khởi hành từ TPHCM, phương tiện máy bay,khách sạn 4 sao du thuyền Life Resort giá khoảng 15.800.000/2 người.

*6. Du lịch Phan Thiết*

Du lịch Phan Thiết - đầy nắng và gió. Biển cho Phan Thiết nguồn sống, cát cho thành phố  này những tác phẩm nghệ thuật tuyệt vời. Là điểm đến khá quen thuộc, thế  nhưng các đôi uyên ương sẽ bất ngờ khi đến Du lịch Phan Thiết trong kỳ nghỉ của mình. Các bạn sẽ có được những phút giây lãng mạn cho  hai người vừa tận hưởng cuộc sống nhẹ nhàng, phóng khoáng.

Đến Du lịch Phan Thiết,  bạn sẽ được đắm mình trong cảnh đẹp tuyệt trần của biển về đêm, nghe  sóng biển rì rào hay có thể chinh phục Đồi Cát Vàng Bay, ngắm cảnh bình  minh, chụp hình lưu niệm và thăm suối Hồng, đồi Hồng, tháp Chàm Poshanư.  Hay cùng người yêu của mình đạp xe dạo quanh Suối Hồng hay đến thăm Lầu  Ông Hoàng — nơi gắn liền mối tình của chàng thi sĩ Hàn Mặc Tử.



Du lịch Việt Nam_Biển Phan Thiết thật lãng mạng cho tình yêu bay xa. Ảnh: Cong ty Du lịch tai Việt Nam

Những dãy đồi đất thoai thoải sẽ dẫn chúng ta đến với Mũi Né. Và cảm giác của khách Du lịch đến làng chài Mũi Né là ngợp trong gió và nắng sớm, bãi cát vàng trải  rộng với những rặng dừa thơ mộng. Bờ cát ở đây thoai thoải, biển nông,  nước trong xanh mát mẻ và sạch sẽ. Với đồi cát sau lưng và biển xanh  phía trước, đây đó thoáng ẩn hiện bạt ngàn vườn cây ăn trái xum xuê, tạo  cảm giác như ta đi trong vườn thiên nhiên cổ tích, thơ mộng, như vẽ nên  bức tranh sinh động đầy màu sắc mà tạo hóa đã ưu ái dành tặng cho con  người
*
7. Du lịch Côn Đảo*

*Du lịch Việt Nam_* Lịch sử đã đi qua và tạc nên một Côn Đảo kiên trung với những điểm son hào hùng, chói lọi… Du lịch Côn Đảo hôm nay, khách Du lịch sẽ cảm nhận được và hiểu thêm một sức sống mãnh liệt đang từng ngày hồi  sinh trên mảnh đất nên thơ này. Ấn tượng về những bãi biển cát trắng,  những dải san hô đầy màu sắc và thế giới sống động dưới mặt nước trong  xanh, những cảnh quan thiên nhiên hoang sơ và môi trường trong lành thân  thiện sẽ còn đọng lại trong lòng mỗi khách Du lịch một cảm xúc tuyệt vời dành cho Côn Đảo, để rồi khi tạm biệt nơi này khách Du lịch sẽ phải thốt lên: Ồ, Thiên đường nghỉ dưỡng là đây! 




Thật khó để có được thời gian lãng mạn ở bên nhau. Hãy thử tách mình ra  khỏi sự bon chen hằng ngày ấy, thưởng cho riêng mình một kỳ nghỉ để tìm  những giây phút lắng đọng trong tâm hồn, hòa mình cùng với thiên nhiên.  Đến Du lịch Côn Đảo,  Trải nghiệm tình yêu đôi lứa cùng trời đất và biển cả Côn Đảo là một sự  lựa chọn lý tưởng để được đắm mình với thiên nhiên kỳ vĩ  và đắm say  cùng biển xanh cát trắng của thiên đường nhiệt đới hoang sơ giữa biển  Đông

Mỗi chương trình tour Du lịch Côn Đảo là một khám phá mới, thật tuyệt vời khi được cùng một nửa của mình Lặn  snorkelling xem san hô, bạn sẽ có cơ hộ tận mắt ngắm nhìn vương quốc san  hô muôn màu và quan sát các loại cá khác nhau tung tăng dưới biển. Hay  hấp dẫn hơn, bạn vừa có thể ngắm san hô vừa có thể câu cá và xem cách  thức ăn mồi của các loại cá khác nhau như một trải nghiệm sinh động. 
*
8. Du lịch Hội An - Dấu ấn ngọt ngào*

Phố  Hội với dòng sông Hoài êm ả, có ngôi chùa Cầu nghiêng nghiêng soi  bóng... Văng vẳng trong không gian tiếng guốc mộc ngàn xưa vọng về…Cùng  nhau dạo bước dưới những con phố ngập tràn ánh sáng lung linh của đèn  lồng, thưởng thức món cao lầu trứ danh phố Hội, viếng những ngôi chùa  linh thiêng, huyền hoặc…, Tuần trăng mật của bạn ắt hẳn đầy màu sắc,  lãng mạn và khó quên. Những cảm xúc về một tình yêu thăng hoa chắc hẳn  sẽ còn đọng lại mãi!

Du lịch Hội An ngày càng được nhiều đôi uyên ương lựa chọn cho tour dulichTrăng mật của mình bởi vẻ đẹp bình dị, ấm áp và lãng mạn. Đến Du lịch Hội An,  hai bạn có thể hoà mình cùng nắng, gió và sóng trên bãi biển Cửa Đại  thơ mộng. Đặc biệt không gian và con người nơi phố cổ Hội An sẽ mang lại  cho đôi bạn một cảm giác thân thuộc và gần gũi, một nét rất riêng tạo  cho tuần trăng mật thêm ý nghĩa và khó quên.

Tour Du lịch Hội An 3 ngày khởi hành từ TPHCM, phương tiện máy bay, khách sạn 4 sao giá khoảng 10.400.000/2 người.


Sưu tầm

_Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch trăng mật click vào du lịch trăng mật_

----------


## yeuhanoi

Việc tự thiết kế tour du lịch trăng mật là cơ hội giúp hai bạn tìm được tiếng nói chung trong những ngày đầu cuộc sống hôn nhân.

*Phú Yên*

Là một tỉnh thuộc duyên hải miền Trung, Phú Yên được thiên nhiên ưu ái với những địa danh đẹp, và con người thuần hậu, chất phát với hàng ngàng địa danh đẹp và nổi tiếng khác nhau. Mỗi nơi có một đặc điểm riêng vì thế, đừng quên khám phá tháp chàm giữa lưng chừng núi Nhạn, tham quan Ghềnh Đá Đĩa để cảm nhận được vẻ đẹp tuyệt tác của thiên nhiên hay trải nghiệm cảm giác ngắm mặt trời mọc trên ngọn hải đăng Đại Lãnh.

_Hải đăng Đại Lãnh._

_Núi Nhạn_

_Ghềnh Đá Đĩa_

_Vịnh Xuân Đài._

Với nếu khéo thiết kế, trong 4 ngày 3 đêm, bạn sẽ khám phá tất cả các vẻ đẹp của địa danh này, nhấm nháp tất cả các món hải sản cũng như tìm hiểu về đời sống sinh hoạt của dân địa phương.

Lịch trình tham quan có thể được dự kiến theo trình tự hướng đi và những cụm địa danh nằm liền kề nhau: Núi Nhạn - chùa Thanh Lương - nhà thờ Mằng Lăng - khu liên hợp Thuận Thảo - Gành Đá Đĩa - Đầm Ô Loan – Đầm Môn - Vịnh Vũng Rô- hải đăng Đại Lãnh - vịnh Xuân Đài - đảo Hòn Chùa - Vực Phun.
_Dự kiến tour 4 ngày 3 đêm, chi phí khoảng 6 - 8 triệu/2 người._

*Bình Thuận*

Nổi tiếng với những địa danh như Mũi Né, Phan Thiết nhưng những điểm trên đã khá quen thuộc gây nhàm chán. Vì thế đích đến cho kỳ trăng mật lần này là thị xã Lagi, từ địa danh này, bạn và người bạn đời có thể tham quan khám phá những địa danh nổi tiếng trong bán kính từ 10 - 25km.

Xung quanh thị xã Lagi có nhiều điểm tham quan khác nhau như di tích lịch sử văn hoá Dinh Thầy Thím vừa thanh mát, vừa linh thiêng, bãi biển Mỏm đá chim trong lành và thanh bình, núi Tà Cú mang đến cảm giác phiêu lưu của việc lưng chừng trên cabin cáp treo hay những ngóc ngách thần bí của hang Tổ. Từ thị xã Lagi, xuôi theo hướng về Bình Châu khoảng 17km, bạn sẽ chứng kiến sự kết hợp kỳ lạ của nông ngư nghiệp qua hình ảnh những chú bò kéo thuyền thúng trên biển Cam Bình, hay thưởng thức món cá đục vàng nướng cũng ngọt mà làm gỏi cũng ngon. Bạn có thể tham quan một số điểm

_Bãi biển Mỏm đá chim._

_Tượng phật dài nhất Đông Nam Á trên núi Tà Cú_.

_Biển Suối Ồ._

Lịch trình gợi ý thứ tự tham quan các địa điểm trên như sau: Lagi - bãi biển Mỏm đá chim - hải đăng Kê Gà - dinh Thầy Thím - núi Tà Cú - biển Cam Bình - khu du lịch Suối Dứa - suối nước nóng Bình Châu - chợ Bình Châu - biển Suối Ồ.

Một lưu ý nhỏ là giá dịch vụ ở khu du lịch suối nước nóng Bình Châu khá cao. Vì thế bạn có thể xem xét việc ghé vào các địa danh khác thay vì vào đây.

_Tour dự kiến 4 ngày 3 đêm. Chi phí dao động từ 5 - 7 triệu/2 người._

*Lâm Đồng*

Nói đến Lâm Đồng người ta thường nhắc đến Đà Lạt mà quên rằng vùng đất này có những địa danh không kém cạnh về vẻ đẹp lãng mạn, yên tĩnh. Riêng về không khí, cái lạnh, những người am hiểu về vùng đất này hay đa số người dân trong tỉnh đều thừa nhận, không khí của thành phố sương mù có độ ẩm cao hơn nên không tốt bằng thành phố Bảo Lộc hay thị trấn ĐứcTrọng.
Địa điểm trăng mật lý tưởng mùa cưới

_Đèo Chuối, một trong những ngọn đèo nổi tiếng của Lâm Đồng._

_Trạm dừng chân Hươu và Lan._

_Thác Darasa_

_Bảo tàng đá nghệ thuật._

Mỗi địa phương của cao nguyên này lại sở hữu một nét duyên riêng khác nhau. Đó có thể là khu du lịch Madagui với dòng sông Đạ Huoai thơ mộng, trạm dừng chân Hươu và Lan cho cảm nhận nguyên sơ cùng không khi tinh khiết, cái lạnh giữa trưa của đèo Chuối, hay vẻ đẹp lãng mạn của những nữ sinh Bảo Lộc trong áo len tím, cái không khí se lạnh về chiều hay vẻ bao la của đồi chè ngút ngàn. Cũng có khi đó là tình yêu sắt son của đôi lứa gắn với từng ngọn thác... Tất cả sẽ mang đến cho bạn và người bạn đời những trải nghiệm rất riêng về tour kỳ trăng mật lý thú.

Các địa danh tham quan dự kiến với xuất phát điểm từ TP. HCM như sau: khu du lịch Madagui - trạm dừng chân Hươu và Lan (2 địa danh này gần như đối diện nhau) - Bảo Lộc (khám phá thác Đạmri, các đồi chè, các hồ nước, nhà thờ lớn nhất Việt Nam, Bảo Lộc về đêm) - Bảo tàng đá nghệ thuật - Đức Trọng (thác Poungor, thác Trinh nữ, thác Voi) - Đà Lạt. _Dự kiến chi phí khoảng 5 - 7 triệu/2 người._

*Ninh Thuận*

Nổi danh với "Nắng như Phan, gió như Rang" song từng đặc trưng rất riêng của các địa danh của Ninh thuận như nghề gốm Chăm truyền nữ không truyền nam, tháp Chàm với lời đồn có bóng ma xuất hiện vào lúc nhập nhoạng, biển Ninh Chữ trong xanh, vịnh Vĩnh Hy với bức tranh sống động của san hô và cá biển tuyệt đẹp. khiến nơi này là điểm du lịch nằm trong dự tính ban đầu của các cặp đôi.

Về món ăn, ngoài hải sản tươi rẻ tại bãi Cóc của vịnh Vĩnh Hy, đừng quên thưởng thức cái nôi của bánh căn hay món bánh canh chả cá dai mềm, vị ngọt của những chùm nho.

_Vịnh Vĩnh Hy_

Lịch trình tham khảo như sau: Thành phố Phan Rang- vịnh Vĩnh Hy - Suối Lồ Ồ - Núi Chúa - biển Ninh Chữ - tháp Pôklong Garai - Hồ treo - Núi đá vách - thác Tiên - Bãi Thùng - Bãi Lớn - Bãi Cà Tiên - biển Cà Ná - làng gốm Chăm - dệt Mỹ Nghiệp - suối Suối nước nóng Tân Mỹ Á.

Các bạn có thể tuỳ nghi thayy đổi lịch trình theo thời tiết và quá trình di chuyển. Dự trù tour khoảng 4 ngày 3 đêm. _Chi phí dao động từ 6-8 triệu/ 2 người._

*Vũng Tàu*

Là một địa danh nổi tiếng và được nhiều người biết đến, thế nhưng chỉ một số người nhận ra nơi này không chỉ sở hữu những bãi biển tuyệt đẹp mà còn có những rừng bao la, khu du lịch trên mây, những đình thần huyền bí hay đảo Long Sơn nổi tiếng với làng nuôi hào và nhà lớn.

Về thức ăn, nơi đây không chỉ có hải sản tươi ngon mà còn nổi danh với bánh canh Long Hương, bánh hỏi thịt nướng An Nhất. Hay đơn giản là chén mắm me dùng kèm với khô cá đuối hứa hẹn một bữa ăn nhẹ tuyệt vời trên biển.

_Hồ Cốc._

_Nhà lớn trê đảo Long Sơn_

Lịch trình tham quan có thể dự kiến như sau: Bãi sau - Lăng Cá Ông ở Đình Thần Thắng Tam, - Bạch Dinh - Niết Bàn Tịnh Xá - Hòn Bà - Núi nhỏ ( tượng Chúa Jê Su lớn nhất Việt Nam) - Đảo Long Sơn (Núi Nứa, Nhà Lớn thưởng thức hào Long Sơn) - Núi Minh Đạm - biển Long Hải - Chùa Bún Riêu (nơi nổi tiêng với việc phục vụ du khách món bún riêu chay).
_Số ngày dự kiến 3 ngày 2 đêm. Chi phí khoảng 4 - 6 triệu/ 2 người._

*Đà Nẵng*

Nổi tiếng là thành phố mang đầy đủ vẻ đẹp của núi, biển, rừng cũng như tiếp giáp với các địa danh nổi tiếng khác, Đà Nẵng xứng đáng là một trong những đích đến cho kỳ trăng mật của bạn và người bạn đời.

Đến Đà Nẵng, ngoài việc chiêm ngưỡng, đùa nghịch trong nước hay thả chân trần trên các bãi biển Thanh Bình, Nam Ô, Xuân Thiều... Bạn và người bạn đời sẽ có chuyến du hành thú vị trên cáp treo đạt cùng lúc 2 kỷ lục của Việt Nam, tận hưởng cái se lạnh trên đỉnh Bà Nà. Ngắm vẻ đẹp của bán đảo Sơn Trà, chiêm bái tượng Phật quan âm lớn nhất hay khám phá những động đá vôi cùng các truyền thuyết thần kỳ về Ngũ Hành Sơn.
Đừng quên thưởng thức món mì Quảng tại cái nôi của nó hay món thịt heo 2 đầu ngon lạ.

_Biển Thanh Bình._

_Đỉnh Bà Nà._

Bạn có thể tham khảo lịch trình như sau: Bãi biển Mỹ An - Công viên sông Hàn, ngắm cây cầu quay đầu tiên của Việt Nam - chinh phục đỉnh Bà Nà - Bảo Tàng Chàm - Bán Đảo Sơn Trà - Biển Mỹ Khê - Ngũ Hành Sơn - Làng Nghề Điêu Khắc Đá - Bãi biển Non Nước.

_Dự kiến thời gian là 4 ngày 3 đêm. Chi phí dao động 8 - 11 triệu/2 người (tuỳ vào việc di chuyển bằng máy bay, xe khách hay tàu lửa)._

*Điều cần nhớ khi thiết kế tour 4 ngày 3 đêm.*
Nên:
- Đặt phòng trước. Giá phòng dao động từ 200.000 – 500.000đồng/phòng.
- Tham khảo các địa điểm vui chơi trên các trang web, diễn đàn.
- Tham khảo các địa điểm ăn uống ngon, rẻ.
- Tham khảo giá và địa điểm cho thuê xe máy.
- Đặt vé ở các hãng xe uy tín như Phương Trang, Thành Bưởi, Mai Linh, Thuận Thảo…
- Nên khởi hành vào buổi tối để tiết kiệm thời gian.
- Mua đặc sản về làm quà cho người thân và bạn bè.

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch trăng mật, click vào du lịch trăng mật

----------


## hawkhuong

Thiên đường trăng mật.

Chúc các bạn hạnh phúc. Hãy liên hệ với mình để đặt tour


New Star Hotel Hanoi
Mr Bùi Hướng – Sales Manager.
Mobile: 0914258053
Phone : 04 3 9343608-39348501
Fax : (+84-4) 39348502    
Email: sales.newstarhotel@gmail.com
Website: New Star Hotel - 9 Hang Thung Street - Hoan Kiem District., Hanoi, Vietnam
ASIAN LEGEND HOTEL - 40C Hang Tre Street - Hoan Kiem District., Hanoi, Vietnam

----------


## congtydulich

Mình chọn đà lạt tiếc là chưa có vợ thôi

----------

